# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Endler growth

## scooterGW

So I had about 6 broods of endler fry then started working with my reticulatas again.... Holy smokes! The reticulatas grow and mature WAY faster Is this the case or do I have some weird endlers that take months longer to color up? do all endlers take this long?

----------


## MIZU

From what i know mine took 2 months to colour up.

----------


## Guppendler

Fastest I have seen was around 6 weeks

----------

